# Days I hate my job



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Has anyone seen a 2" inside pipe urinal flange ? Ran into that today where a bathroom was remodeled and tiled over the existing tile and went around the flange. Flange buried in wall and broke. Glued inside a 2" st. 90. Mounting brackets drilled and re drilled so it's Swiss cheese around the mounts and none of the holes are correct. Urinal wasn't seating so this thing had about 6 tubes of silicone keeping it from leaking. What do I do ? Especially on a Friday night.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Open a tile just above it so you can cut out the st 90 and redo it. The urinal will cover the missing tile. I've had to do something similar when the blocking was put in at the wrong hight.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Good cause for the pvc extractor. The Reed works great


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I have very little commercial service experience. I was able to get it all fixed. Just not that night as all the supply houses were closed. What a pain. I did fix it with no tile replacement and noted on the ticket if future issues arise tiles may need to be replaced.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I can smell it from here:blink:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Why are the clips all rusty? From aiming high, like in the air force?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

bct p&h said:


> Open a tile just above it so you can cut out the st 90 and redo it. The urinal will cover the missing tile. I've had to do something similar when the blocking was put in at the wrong hight.












Good advice.

Re-hang the urinal. Or, they can repair the wall and have you come back to re-hang the urinal.


----------



## PLUMBRITELA (Nov 22, 2015)

you need to invest in a pvc welder. they sell a cheap one at harbor freight, i have a really expensive one that is used mainly for auto body repair, and i love it, i can make my own fittings, repair cracked pipes in the wall without removing anything. the best use for it is on schedule 80 pipe installations, just a quick weld tack on each fitting and you don't have to wait the usual sealant cure time, just fire it up immediately. this unit has saved my bacon on many occasions.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

there is nothing more fun than waltzing and danceing around the mens room with a nasty old urinal in your arms.. ,,,,,good times.. good times.....:laughing:

I have not had to tangle with on in probably 15 years and that was not long enough


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

For PVC welding I would use a soldering iron. That's what I learned working with auto body. I'd rather cut it out and use proper fittings for the repair. Opening the wall like that looks like it would work really well if I run into this in the future.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PLUMBRITELA said:


> you need to invest in a pvc welder. they sell a cheap one at harbor freight, i have a really expensive one that is used mainly for auto body repair, and i love it, i can make my own fittings, repair cracked pipes in the wall without removing anything. the best use for it is on schedule 80 pipe installations, just a quick weld tack on each fitting and you don't have to wait the usual sealant cure time, just fire it up immediately. this unit has saved my bacon on many occasions.


I just use JB Weld myself...

I think you need to do an intro post...


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> there is nothing more fun than waltzing and danceing around the mens room with a nasty old urinal in your arms.. ,,,,,good times.. good times.....:laughing:
> 
> I have not had to tangle with on in probably 15 years and that was not long enough


SAME HERE NOT LONG ENOUGH !

STILL SMELL IT :whistling2:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> SAME HERE NOT LONG ENOUGH !
> 
> STILL SMELL IT :whistling2:




The worst one I ever got into was a gay bar that we had the honor of doing the original plumbing it...( they did not tell me what kind of bar it was going to be when I bid it)

. the arm for the urinal went too far across before dropping down so it kept clogging up and I had to open up the wall and install a clean out in the line.......
and this was all under warranty work too..

very nasty wore gloves and even put on a rain coat....threw away the gloves and soaked all the tools in bleach when I got done with it...


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> The worst one I ever got into was a gay bar that we had the honor of doing the original plumbing it...( they did not tell me what kind of bar it was going to be when I bid it)
> 
> . the arm for the urinal went too far across before dropping down so it kept clogging up and I had to open up the wall and install a clean out in the line.......
> and this was all under warranty work too..
> ...


So if you knew it was a gay bar you wouldn't have done the job? Not sure if you noticed this or not, but their money is still green.
Not sure if you threw out the gloves and bleached the tools because of how nasty it was or because it was a gay bar. If it was because it was a gay bar, I'm pretty sure you won't catch "the gay" from some piss in a urinal drain.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

bct p&h said:


> So if you knew it was a gay bar you wouldn't have done the job? Not sure if you noticed this or not, but their money is still green.
> Not sure if you threw out the gloves and bleached the tools because of how nasty it was or because it was a gay bar. If it was because it was a gay bar, I'm pretty sure you won't catch "the gay" from some piss in a urinal drain.



So if you know someone's a terrorist or a drug dealer but they got the green money then it's just ok to go and fix there work? I'm pretty sure you won't catch "the terrorist" either, but it doesn't mean you have to work for someone that you don't approve of.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> So if you know someone's a terrorist or a drug dealer but they got the green money then it's just ok to go and fix there work? I'm pretty sure you won't catch "the terrorist" either, but it doesn't mean you have to work for someone that you don't approve of.


Did you just compare being gay and being a terrorist or drug dealer?


----------



## OBrien Plumbing (Nov 17, 2015)

To think its 2015 and people are still so against gay people is mind blowing. A plumbing job is a plumbing job regardless of the bar ? And bleaching tools is probably a solid idea because you did work on a urinal line I don't think that you did it because it was a gay bar. 
But to compare being gay to terrorists or drug dealers is ridiculous guys cmon. People being gay doesn't need anyone else's approval, and from a business standpoint they are a tight knit community so hey maybe it's a good business move to treat them well, could lead to more business.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I guess a gay terrorist drug dealer is really screwed when it comes to getting service done. I wonder how many of them we have run off when they come here as a HO looking for DIY advice?


----------



## OBrien Plumbing (Nov 17, 2015)

chonkie said:


> I guess a gay terrorist drug dealer is really screwed when it comes to getting service done. I wonder how many of them we have run off when they come here as a HO looking for DIY advice?


Hahahaha with that trifecta I think some plumbing work is the least of their concern hahaha


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

OBrien Plumbing said:


> and from a business standpoint they are a tight knit community so hey maybe it's a good business move to treat them well, could lead to more business.


And to add, in my experiences, they typically have more $ and like nicer things and appreciate quality.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

bct p&h said:


> So if you knew it was a gay bar you wouldn't have done the job? Not sure if you noticed this or not, but their money is still green.
> Not sure if you threw out the gloves and bleached the tools because of how nasty it was or because it was a gay bar. If it was because it was a gay bar, I'm pretty sure you won't catch "the gay" from some piss in a urinal drain.



HEY it did not cross my mind that their were or could be gay plumbers on this site....I did not mean to hurt your feelings, very sorry:yes:

They knew it was a gay bar and yes I probably would have stuck them for another 5 k. The owner of the place even told me afterwards that he had made that mistake of informing a few other plumbers in town.....this was 1990 

In my mind dealing with a public gay bar is probably one of the most nasty hell holes you could get yourself into... but doing the rough for a building is no big deal. 

Note that this was back in about 1991 and one of the owners was already in the throes of dieing from aids.:blink: in fact he died later that year. . . At that time.on the 4th floor of the place they had a movie studio where they filmed gay flicks..:blink:. Now this a great group of guys , just wonderful....:blink: Go up there and have a few drinks and maybe they will ask you up to the 4th floor....

LOOK.. I work for gay people all the time, not a big problem to me, but its another thing and a whole complete nother level to wade into that kind of trouble with half of the folks going there dieing like flies and going out for one last fling at a bar... 

I was extremely concerned about this at that time, and still would be today... it was not cool to get hiv back in 1990 and I dont think just because 25 years has passed its a good idea today either.... I am Not bashing gays here,,,, just saying to be extra careful in hot spots like places of that nature.......

I have not been back there since that time , they have a handyman that deals with all their issues and that is just fine with me......:yes:


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

Wow! Urinals, gays, terrorists AND drug dealers all in the same thread! Only on a plumbers website! Who woulda thunk it would end up there??

They are by far still the nastiest things that we work on bar none. Do a lot of truck stops and the energy drinks make them absolutely awful, the smell is the worst. Would rather pull 10 toilets than 1 urinal...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Gay guys can be some of the best customers


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I just think I'm ready for a new place to work for.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> Gay guys can be some of the best customers


What about gay girls?!! ;-) There are days I swear I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body. LOL


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

mccmech said:


> What about gay girls?!! ;-) There are days I swear I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body. LOL



Actually working for lesbians can be much more difficult than the gay guys.... in my experience...most of the alpha butch ones need to prove something.. .

If you walk in a lesbian bar, you probably got a better chance of getting your ass kicked then in an average gay bar......


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

AIDS and hundreds of STDs are still out there. Suit up like you're working hazmat because you are.

In my state where gay marriage and pot is legal, we've been flooded by gay pothead bums. These ones that don't have roots anywhere, so picking up and moving is real easy. All of a sudden, it ain't so cute. For the most part, they're a sickly whiny lot.

I don't care what or who you __ck, just be cool. And get a ___ing job.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

I dont find this thread funny at all. wTF does hiv have to do with anything? How the fu&$ are u getting contracted by doing a rough in? 

This is one of the stupidest posts on this forum.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

stecar said:


> I dont find this thread funny at all. wTF does hiv have to do with anything? How the fu&$ are u getting contracted by doing a rough in?
> 
> This is one of the stupidest posts on this forum.



The thread started with fooling around with a nasty urinal in a mens rest room,,, then I sort of steered it down hill from there... 

but its ok, you dont need to thank me :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh no! You questioned my sexuality! I'm not gay. I have no problem with gay people. I don't care what other people do in their own bedroom as long as it is between consenting adults.
I would think that someone that works around bodily fluids for a living would know what to be careful around. You CAN NOT contract any STD through urine.
So they make gay **** in the place. So what? Would it make you feel better if it was straight ****? Lesbian ****? Animal ****?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

bct p&h said:


> Oh no! You questioned my sexuality! I'm not gay. I have no problem with gay people. I don't care what other people do in their own bedroom as long as it is between consenting adults.
> I would think that someone that works around bodily fluids for a living would know what to be careful around. You CAN NOT contract any STD through urine.
> So they make gay **** in the place. So what? Would it make you feel better if it was straight ****? Lesbian ****? Animal ****?



hey, I was just telling a plumbing story , a plumbing tale from the past...... I have plumbed embalming rooms in the past and that is a whole nother level with blood going down drains ect..........

perhaps you cannot get stds, heppetites, or any other diseases from a gay mens bathroom but if it dont give you the heeby-jeebies then you are a better plumber than me.......

if it offends you that I am homophobic about working in those places
you will just have to get over it....

happy thanksgiving


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

If it was just a plumbing story why did you have to make such a big deal about it being a gay bar? 
Blood is a different story. Even though most diseases will die pretty quickly once outside the body, it's better to be on the safe side.
Urinals have never grossed me out. The smell is pretty awful but it's no worse than a grease trap that hasn't been pumped out.
Your homophobia is your business. If you want to spend your energy hating people over something as stupid as what hole they put their dicks in that is up to you. I would rather spend my time on things that directly affect me.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Hate is a little heavy,,, do you think you might want to mellow out a little buddy...fella.???

http://bulk2.destructoid.com/ul/206...se-plumbers-warp-pipes-/fantastic-noscale.jpg


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Hate? Hater? If yawl think this stuff is hateful, it's time to move out of mom's house.

I'll walk you through neighborhoods that if you survive, you'll never be the same. In this world--in this nation--there are people who.....


Happy Thanksgiving, Forum Rats!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey, I could not pass posting this one up.....:laughing::laughing:

of course what ever you do in your own home is ok with me
or even in the barn ,,, that is ok today too ...
you stick it anywhere it fits.... its ok with me..... 
I really want to try to be politically correct.....:laughing::yes:........
http://nypost.com/2015/11/27/people-having-sex-with-horses-is-on-the-rise-in-switzerland/


Hee haw.........


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i love all of my gay customers. they are the nicest ever , never complain about my price and always pay on the spot no hassle. its the bulldike elezbeans that give me the most trouble , complain about everything and and always refuse to pay. i try avoiding bulldikes


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> i love all of my gay customers. they are the nicest ever , never complain about my price and always pay on the spot no hassle. its the bulldike elezbeans that give me the most trouble , complain about everything and and always refuse to pay. i try avoiding bulldikes


And I bet your gay customers love you too! Especially when you wear that ADORABLE ensemble ya have on in yer avatar.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> The worst one I ever got into was a gay bar that we had the honor of doing the original plumbing it...( they did not tell me what kind of bar it was going to be when I bid it)
> 
> . the arm for the urinal went too far across before dropping down so it kept clogging up and I had to open up the wall and install a clean out in the line.......
> and this was all under warranty work too..
> ...


I had one of those back in the early 80's just when the AIDS was just getting started it was just like that bar from police academy 
a clogged toilet with 2" inch's of water on the floor tried to auger and used my magic plunger but no go and there was no way I was going to get down in that water to pull the toilet so told them that the shop would have to send another plumber after the holidays and left :whistling2:
had to use my flashlight to get from the door into the restroom and had my wife hold it for me while I was working and to guard my back


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> I had one of those back in the early 80's just when the AIDS was just getting started it was just like that bar from police academy
> a clogged toilet with 2" inch's of water on the floor tried to auger and used my magic plunger but no go and there was no way I was going to get down in that water to pull the toilet so told them that the shop would have to send another plumber after the holidays and left :whistling2:
> had to use my flashlight to get from the door into the restroom and had my wife hold it for me while I was working and to guard my back



As stated earlier,,,, the urinals are simply the worst things you can get into... it just makes it worse in your own mind when you know probably more than half the people using the bathroom probably have hiv or aids.. They live that lifestyle and all that it implies.........

.. we got the police academy bar with the leather-men just around the corner from that place and I had to bid a job in that hole one time...
that kind of place is much intimidating than a normal gay bar... 
PLEASE dont ask me to dance with you big boy I am just here to look at the plumbing problems....:laughing::laughing:..


----------



## tater6061 (Feb 25, 2013)

In Texas, code states that "pipe isn't to be repaired", and "all replacements will be inspected"


----------



## Lucky Jack (Nov 14, 2015)

What's all this gray bashing? I just use a little "just for men" and my hair looks 10 years younger.........
I got an odd ball fitting from the local supply the other day and it was obviously smaller than the other reducing sanitary tee's in the box. Could it be we are being invaded by illegal aliens?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Just from my experience, our gay customers are almost always in our group of best customers. And ya know what, be it a bear or a lonely house wife, if someone looks at me and trusts me more because they think I look "good" then awesome, because I'm probably going to have to tell them that their waste line has tons of roots and I don't need to have the same 10 minute conversation on how to live with it instead of fixing it.

It's also nice getting tipped after you've spent a couple hours getting intimate with some nasty stuff, that extra 10$ or so dollars buys a sandwich on the ride home.

URINALS STINK, I HATE THEM.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I love the gays. Not only do I have a ton of friends they also love spending money on ridiculous fixtures that I install, then they love me more.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> The worst one I ever got into was a gay bar that we had the honor of doing the original plumbing it...( they did not tell me what kind of bar it was going to be when I bid it)
> 
> . the arm for the urinal went too far across before dropping down so it kept clogging up and I had to open up the wall and install a clean out in the line.......
> and this was all under warranty work too..
> ...


some of my best customers with lots of disposable $$$ are from the gay community, and if you treat them well, they have lots of friends with lots of $$$$..and they seem to give you the least grief on any problems or issues....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mccmech said:


> What about gay girls?!! ;-) There are days I swear I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body. LOL


THE COWBOY AND THE LESBIAN. 

An old cowboy sat down at the Star bucks and ordered a cup of coffee. 
As he sat sipping his coffee, a young woman sat down next to him. 
She turned to the cowboy and asked, "Are you a real cowboy?" 
He replied, "Well, I've spent my whole life breaking colts, working cows, 
going to rodeos, fixing fences, pulling calves, bailing hay, doctoring 
calves, cleaning my barn, fixing flats, working on tractors, and feeding 
my dogs, so I guess I am a cowboy." 

She said, "I'm a lesbian. I spend my whole day thinking about women. As 
soon as I get up in the morning, I think about women. When I shower, I 
think about women. When I watch TV, I think about women. I even think 
about women when I eat. It seems that everything makes me think of 
women." 

The two sat sipping in silence. 
A little while later, a man sat down on the other side of the old cowboy 
and asked, "Are you a real cowboy?!” 
He replied, "I always thought I was, but I just found out that I’m a 
lesbian."


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I did a huge house for a gay couple years ago , nice people that payed their bills . They asked if they could add me to some gay friendly contractor website, can't remember the name of it but I said no problem. Picked up even more work. Who cares what they do in their bedroom.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> THE COWBOY AND THE LESBIAN.
> 
> An old cowboy sat down at the Star bucks and ordered a cup of coffee.
> As he sat sipping his coffee, a young woman sat down next to him.
> ...


Dude, I just spit all over my phone!!!! That was hilarious. Thanks for the laugh on this damp, nasty Monday!


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

I got a gay phone book in the mail, they wanted me to advertise in it. All the headings were rainbows. 
I have noticed that my gay customers always have more pets than normal, I always wondered why.


----------

